# How Old for an LGD?



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

How old should a trained LGD be to protect without supervision? I've seen a couple of ads for 6 month old Great Pyrenees LGDs that are currently in with goats, chickens, etc. However, we didn't want to get an LGD because we don't have time to train one. Would a 6 month old be at all ready for someone unable to do more training in any substantial manner?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is kind of the teenage time. I wouldn't trust them alone.


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

That was my thought. We really need to get a livestock guardian, but I definitely don't want to risk anyone. We also don't want to train anyone that much. Thanks!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That is still puppy age. They wouldn't be trustworthy yet and would likely need more consistent training. Some may be ready to go on their own at a year and some may take longer than that. Depends on the dog.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

They can their job without much training at all but not unsupervised until several month later.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

They aren't considered adults til 2 years. Our female was trustworthy at a year and half. Our male well...that took longer. Men just don't mature as fast


----------

